# Did I get the right size?



## Fanaticbiking (Sep 14, 2005)

Could use a little help with sizing.

I am 5'11" with a 30 inch inseam. I just purchased a 55cm dream plus and am curious if the bike may be too small.

I did not have a chance to ride one before hand and could not pass up this deal. I know I should have waited and tested, but I am too excited to finally own a colnago.

Anyone else match my height dimensions and would like to offer an opinion. I know I can fiddle with stem and saddle height, but maybe a 56 or 57 wouldhave been smarter. Anyway let me know


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*I'm 5'11"*



Fanaticbiking said:


> Could use a little help with sizing.
> 
> I am 5'11" with a 30 inch inseam. I just purchased a 55cm dream plus and am curious if the bike may be too small.
> 
> ...


and have a 33cm inseem. I ride a 57cm C50 with a 120 stem. I probably could've gone with a 56 and 130 stem too. First but of advise that you're going to get by folks on this site is get a professional fit. That said, it does sound like the 55 might be too small. By the limited info on your build, it sounds like you have a long torso. If you don't have abnormally short arms, I think the 55 would require a really long stem to fit you properly (and a ton of spacers). 

You may be a great candidate for a sloping colnago since you will be able to get the right top tube length and not sacrafice standover.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

you should be fine. I am 5'10.5" tall, 32 " inseam, and ride a size 56.


----------



## superthnderbird (Oct 6, 2005)

Since we are on the subject.....I am 6'2"...and have a 32-in inseam....I just bought a 61...and have not ridden it yet....same thing.....could not ride it before buying it. I ride a "normal" 58-59.....and am worried it might be a little big.....your thoughts? Thanks!
Mike


----------



## smsunman805 (Jan 19, 2005)

with reguard to colnago sizing, go by the top tube. I'm 6'1 and I ride a 59 center to top. A 59 has a top tube of 56.9cc.


----------



## superthnderbird (Oct 6, 2005)

smsunman805 said:


> with reguard to colnago sizing, go by the top tube. I'm 6'1 and I ride a 59 center to top. A 59 has a top tube of 56.9cc.



So....you are riding a frame with a shorter top tube? The top tube lenght I usually use is 58-59.....my seat tube head on my Colnago is going to be 61 c-t....what will that mean/do? It seems when they get over the 59, that the top tube does not change. Do you know the purpose of the taller seat tube? Thanks!


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

*more guesses*



superthnderbird said:


> Since we are on the subject.....I am 6'2"...and have a 32-in inseam....I just bought a 61...and have not ridden it yet....same thing.....could not ride it before buying it. I ride a "normal" 58-59.....and am worried it might be a little big.....your thoughts? Thanks!
> Mike


A 32" inseam sounds short for 6'2. I am 6'1 with a little over 34, which I believe is pretty average.
FWIIW, I ride a 59cm Colnago, which would be about a "normal" 57 cm c-c. The top tube is 56.9, which is also pretty normal for seat tubes matching top tubes at that size.
A random guess is that with a long upper body, you would need a much longer top tube than the 59cm frame has.

The interesting thing about Colnago sizing at your range, is that the traditional 61, 62, and 63 frames all have the same size (c-c) seat tube, but the top tube gets longer. So remember, the Colnago size in not really a pure seat tube measure, it is just a size. And I just looked at you other post, and I think you have it backwards. It is the seat tube which doesn't change, not the top tube. Go back and look at the sizing charts with the c-c (Pccs) size as a focus.
As everyone else will say, it is hard to guess without actually getting on the bike.


----------



## superthnderbird (Oct 6, 2005)

You have been a great help. My friend and I both ride pretty much the same frame size, but I have the seat lower by and inch or more than him....I am heavier...205....but have been told I have a small talent in chasing the smaller guys up the hills....I guess it is due to shorter legs. 
My main rig is a Holland, a hand-made steel frame. I like it the best. I buy and sell bikes as a hobby, and have ridden most things in my size....the Holland is the best. I have not ridden the Colnagos yet, so I bought one. I am hoping buy the geometry that I am going to be stoked. I wanted a Master...but I bought a Dream Plus....I do not like aluminum as I feel it is harsh.....steel for me is the stiffest/ride compliant material. I am selling my Litespeed....check this link ....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7187703283&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1
It is too big....after all that work, I can't get it to fit. 
What do you think of those Dreams?


----------



## colnrly (Oct 12, 2005)

*Yet another opinion*



superthnderbird said:


> Since we are on the subject.....I am 6'2"...and have a 32-in inseam....I just bought a 61...and have not ridden it yet....same thing.....could not ride it before buying it. I ride a "normal" 58-59.....and am worried it might be a little big.....your thoughts? Thanks!
> Mike


Here is my 2 cents worth: I too am 5'11." But I have long legs for my height. The shop owner had to check his calculations after fitting me because it didn't sound right. Anyway, I bought a 60cm Colnago Classic, which has a 57.7 cm top tube. It came with a 11cm stem. AFter a week's worth of riding, it feels about right. I wouldn't make any decisions until you ride it for a while.

Happy trails.


----------



## dpower (Jul 24, 2004)

*Holy moly*

Holy crap 'n crap, I appreciate a good deal like the next guy, but a bike that is correctly sized is infinitely more important to your overall enjoyment of cycling than saving a few hundred bucks on a frame only to find it doesn't fit.

I saved more than a few bucks by getting my c50 from our friend Mike Perry in the UK when the $ was a bit stronger; I also made sure I was buying the right size by comparing and contrasting the online size calculators from both wrenchscience.com and competitivecyclist.com. Both ask for dift set ofmeasurements, but if you measure correctly both spit-out that one magical number: your correct frame size.

Advice for the day: MEASURE TWICE, BUY ONCE.

I hope you guessed correctly and got a good deal.


----------



## dannybgoode (Feb 3, 2005)

*Wouldn't worry*

I'm 6'2" and ride a 57 dream b-stay. funny buggers to size are 'Nags and it depends on a whole host of measurements. Its the top tube measurement you want to be looking at. the seat tubes can of course be altered by the seat post height but with a 'Nag if you try altering the top tube by means of stem length you can upset the handling. Ideally you want a stem length of 110-130mm. Anything outside of this and the handling could get dicey.

So long as your in these parameters and you're comforatble you'll be sweet. Enjoy...


----------

